# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  07/11/2o17 VODAFONE VFD600 / VODAFONE SMART PRIME 7 COUNTER RESET AND DIRECT UNLOCK !

## mohamed73

*QCOM SMART TOOL - Update 1.0.0.10600*    
What's new !?    VODAFONE VFD600 / VODAFONE SMART PRIME 7 - DIRECT UNLOCK & COUNTERS RESET - WORLD FIRST !    TURKCELL T80 - FRP RESET - GOOGLE ACCOUNT REMOVE - WORLD FIRST !    VODAFONE VFD513 - NZ_VDF_P809V51V1.0.0B10 - MODEM DOWNGRADE DURING UNLOCK - IT WILL FIX THE ' INSERT SIM ' ISSUE - WORLD FIRST !  
NOTE: DONGLE REQUIERS UPDATE !

----------

